# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  من 1 الى 10 أامر عضو أن يضع صورة رمزية من اختيارك

## الوسادة

*

طبعا الفكرة عجبتني و حبيت احطها هون و بتمنى ما تكون مكررة و اللعبة واضحة من العنوان 


بدنا نعد من واحد لعشرة و العضو اللي بوصل عشرة بأمر العضو اللي بده اياه انه يحط صورة رمزية على زوئه و عشان ما تكون اللعبة زنخة بتم تغيير الصورة الرمزية لمدة يومين بــــــــــــــــــــس 


يللا نبلش 


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1111111111111111

بااااااااااااااااااي*

----------


## الوسادة

*
يللا يا حلوين وين الهمة 


2222222222222222*

----------


## &روان&

333333333333333

----------


## الوسادة

*4444444444444444*

----------


## &روان&

5555555555555555555

----------


## الوسادة

*666666666666666*

----------


## &روان&

777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## الوسادة

*8888888888888888*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

99999999999999999999999999

----------


## فيروز

10 بدي الوسادة تحط هاي الصورة

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههههههه ولو يا فيروز بتموني و لو إني اليوم حطيت الصورة بس كله فدى الحصن و الالعاب و فدى عيونك يا فيروز 


يللا نعيد 

111111111111111*

----------


## فيروز

والله طلع ماشي حالها
2

----------


## الوسادة

*3333333333333*

----------


## فيروز

44444
4444

----------


## علاء سماره

5555555555555555

----------


## فيروز

66666
6666

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

777777777777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## فيروز

888888
88888

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

999999999999

----------


## فيروز

10

برضه انا هالمرة سماح

----------


## الوسادة

*لا لا يللا يا فيروز هيك القدر بده بس أهم اشي انك ما تكرري العضو مرتين ورا بعض يعني مثلا أنا ما بصير تختاريني هلأ بس بصير بعد هالمرة تختاريني اوكي يا قمر 

111111111111*

----------


## فيروز

أوكِ

22222222
222222222

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*333333333333333333333333*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*4444444444444444*

----------


## الوسادة

*555555555555555*

----------


## &روان&

66666666666666666666

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

77777777777777777

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*888888888888888888888888888888*

----------


## فيروز

9999999
999999

----------


## &روان&

10
انا بدي يحط العضو يلي بعدي هاي الصورة

----------

